
Seattle's bohemian culture struggles to survive as tech takes over - spking
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/jul/20/seattle-bohemian-counterculture-tech-industry-amazon
======
mathattack
For better or worse this is a fact of life. Happened in Manhattan and SF too.
What makes a place attractive draws outsiders who drive up demand for housing.
Efforts (zoning, etc) to protect the status quo also drive up costs. Only the
wealthy can afford to move in.

~~~
pmoriarty
What about building housing in which only people below a certain income and
net worth can live?

~~~
mathattack
I’ve thought similar ideas around “How about housing specifically for public
servants so that teachers and police officers can live near their
constituents”

It’s very difficult to get right with central planning.

